# 1985 Ford 2110 will not start.



## doxviper (Feb 7, 2016)

I just posted my problem on the 'Repair and Technical Discussion' forum, so please look there. Also would some one please post a wiring diagram for my 1985 Ford 2110 tractor. Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your problem: "I get no current to the starter or solenoid. The battery is fully charged. The starter spins if I short between it's large posts. Should the wire to the small tab post on the solenoid get 12 volts when I turn the key all the way to start? It doesn't when I test it. I plowed snow for hours one day then the next day it wouldn't start. Any suggestions on how to proceed? Thanks." 
__________________________________________________________________

Welcome to the tractor forum doxviper.

The answer to your first question is "yes", the wire to the small tab post on the solenoid should get 12 volts when you turn the key all the way to start. 

The transmission neutral safety switch is the usual culprit when you cannot get the starter to engage. Try "jiggling" the shift lever while holding the key in the start position. Normally, there are two wires coming out of the transmission cover, with a connector behind the sheet metal. Jumper this connector and see if it will start.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You can get an I&T shop manual (FO44) for your tractor for $30-$35. There are many internet sources available. Try Amazon, ebay, TSC, etc. Wiring diagrams are near the back of the manual. 

I found the attached wiring diagrams on the internet, for 1110 and 1210 tractors. Yours should be similar to this. 

One thing to be aware of.....there is an older model 2110 Ford low center of gravity (LCG) tractor that can be confusing when looking for manuals, etc. Completely different tractor.


----------



## doxviper (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks to sixbales I started my Ford 2110 tractor. It was, in fact, the transmission neutral safety switch. I tried jiggling the shift lever while trying to start it but to no avail. So then I found the wire going under the transmission cover, grounded it and the tractor started immediately. Thank you!! Also thanks to BigT for wiring diagram info.


----------

